# PubMed- [Luminal gastroenterology and inflammation.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Luminal gastroenterology and inflammation.]*

Dtsch Med Wochenschr. 2011 Jun;136(22):1197-1199

Authors: Büning C, Zeitz M

Luminal inflammation of the intestine is a trigger of numerous gastrointestinal and non-gastrointestinal diseases. Several mechanisms have an impact on luminal inflammation, such as antibiotic or immunosuppressive therapies. In this paper recent data and new therapeutic approaches are reported concerning gastrointestinal and non-gastrointestinal diseases, for example eosinophilic esophagitis, irritable bowel syndrome, Crohn's disease and hepatic encephalopathy. In addition, recommendations are provided for the concurrent medication with proton pump inhibitors (PPIs) with respect to cardiovascular and gastrointestinal complications in patients in whom dual antiplatelet therapy including clopidrogel is indicated. Finally, an outlook is given on new and interesting therapeutic concepts in clostridium difficile colitis.

PMID: 21611929 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

